# Wie demontiert man eine Tretkurbel?



## ktuth (28. August 2010)

Hallo Forum,

bin totaler Neuling was Fahrrad-Basteln betrifft, daher mag meine Frage euch wundern: Um an meinem Fahrrad einen Universal-Kettenschutz montieren zu können, muss ich wohl die Tretkurbel auf der Kettenrad-Seite komplett demontieren, da hinter die Kettenräder eine Metallplatte montiert werden muss, an dem später der Kunststoff-Kettenschutz befestigt wird.
Mittig an der Tretkurbel (vorne steht Shimano Altus C50 drauf) habe ich eine Schraube mit 14er Sechskant herausgeschraubt, aber lösen lässt sich dennoch nichts. Habe auch schon mal mit Holzklotz und Hammer versucht nachzuhelfen, aber bevor ich etwas kaputt machen dachte ich frage ich lieber mal hier bei den Profis nach...
Wer hat einen Tipp für mich? Wie demontiert man so ein Ding?

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Sickgirl (28. August 2010)

Mit einem Kurbelabzieher: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=4647;page=4;menu=1000,185,191;mid=0;pgc=0;ID=aebd928127d3a9f9ced8cf5b83cf4aea

Deine Kurbel hat, das Wo du den Sechskant rausgeschraubt hast ein Innengewinde, da schraubts du den Abzieher rein (ganz reindrehen, sonst geht das Gewinde kaputt). Jetzt drehst du die Schraube rein und dadurch wird die Kurbel abgedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider_pig (15. März 2011)

wie man auf den bildern sehen kann haben sowohl der winter als auch ein paar jahre fahren mein rad ganz schön mitgenommen!
folglich soll ne neue kurbel drauf! nun meine frage: brauch ich bei der alten kurbel zwangsläufig dieses abziehwerkzeug (müsste auch ne altus sein)? oder bekomm ich die kurbel auch irgendwie (notfalls mit gewalt) so ab? für die neue kurbel brauch ich das werkzeug nich,ein werkzeugkauf würde sich also kaum lohnen. besten dank


----------



## mgunit (15. März 2011)

nabend

also der abzieher kostet ja nicht die welt und ist ja kein einweg werkzeug hasse je nachdem fürs ganze leben.wenn du die gleiche kurbel wieder einbauen willst würde ich nur so einen abzieher benutzen weil mit gewalt verbiegst du nur die kurbel und eine neue kurbel ist wesentlich teurer als ein kurbel abzieher


----------



## spider_pig (15. März 2011)

Ich hab ne neue kurbel schon hier liegen, an meinen anderen bikes sind qualitativ hochwertigere tretlager und kurbeln, soll heißen, ich brauch das werkzeug echt nur dieses eine mal! bleibt also die frage - hat einer ne gewalt-lösung?


----------



## macmaegges (15. März 2011)

Die einzigste ratsamme lösung von mir wäre:

Geh zu nem Händler und frag mal ganz lieb ob dir das entweder ausgeliehen wird, oder jemand eben mal die Kurbel abzieht.
Wenn ich mal kein WErkzeug haben sollte dann mach ich das eigentlich immer so. Gab auch bisher nie Probleme.
Ausweis dagelassen und mit nem Kaffe oder bissle Trinkgeld wiedergekommen.

Kein Problem


----------



## Snap4x (15. März 2011)

Natürlich mit ner Flex! 

Naja, bei Kurbelabzieher ist das so ne Sache. Kommt immer auf die Kurbel selber an.
Es gibt da jede Menge Kurbelabzieher zur auswahl. Nicht jeder passt.


----------



## spider_pig (15. März 2011)

drück ich denn bei der kurbel die seite runter, an der die zahnkränze sind? oder beide/die andere seite? nur für den fall, die hammer-methode mal auszutesten...


----------



## Snap4x (15. März 2011)

Hammer? Hast wohl einen am Kopp bekommen!
Kauf dir lieber fÃ¼r 10â¬ einen passenden Abzieher anstatt 100â¬ fÃ¼r ne neue Kurbel.
PS: Bei der Hammer-Methode gehen meistens die KettenblÃ¤tter kaputt


----------



## spider_pig (15. März 2011)

1. die kurbel inkl neuem innelager hat 40 gekostet (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a39753/kurbel-fc-m542-schwarz.html)!
2. die alte kurbel is so toll,da kann man nicht mal die kettenblätter wechseln!
3. die alte kurbel ist somit eh total kaputt, unbrauchbar - was soll ich da noch heile dran lassen?
--> also? wie würde man ggf abziehen?


----------



## Snap4x (15. März 2011)

spider_pig schrieb:


> 1. die kurbel inkl neuem innelager hat 40 gekostet (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a39753/kurbel-fc-m542-schwarz.html)!
> 2. die alte kurbel is so toll,da kann man nicht mal die kettenblätter wechseln!
> 3. die alte kurbel ist somit eh total kaputt, unbrauchbar - was soll ich da noch heile dran lassen?
> --> also? wie würde man ggf abziehen?



Aktuell auch ein BSA Innenlager verbaut? Wenn nein, musst du auch noch das Tretlager wechseln 

Ein hoch auf das Internet. Günstig kaufen, aber kein Plan wie man das einbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deineLakaien (15. März 2011)

willste deinen (mist-)rahmen riskieren wegen eines werkzeuges da unter 10oi kostet .. nur zu. einfach mit dem 5kg argument drauf





wäre bei nem fag-lager sogar ne lösung gewesen


----------



## Metrum (16. März 2011)

Alternativmöglichkeit wäre hier jemanden zu finden der in Deiner Nähe wohnt und Dir helfen kann/will. Dazu musst Du aber erkennbar machen wo Dein Haus wohnt!


----------



## lnt (31. März 2011)

hi, ich häng mich hier mal mit folgendem problem rein:

habe eine sr suntour duro kurbel mit hexon innenlager (sechskant aufnahme) an einem radl verbaut. nun soll das kettenblatt gewechselt werden, kurbel muss folglich ab (zumindest rechts). weil ich gern selbst an meinen mtb's schraube habe ich mir diesen kurbelabzieher gekauft
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=16547&type=search

also inbus-schraube der kurbel abgeschraubt und abzieher ausprobiert. da muss ich doch feststellen, dass es so nicht funktionieren will. es scheint als sitzt die kurbel zu weit auf der achse drauf. der abzieher drückt schon auf die sechskant achse, bevor dessen gewinde greifen kann, auch wenns nur 1mm oder so ist. hat da jemand einen rat für mich oder muss ich doch zum mechaniker?

gruß


----------

